# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ایجاد Index

## علیرضا حسن زاده

سلام
من یه جدول دارم که حدود 200000 رکورد داره و روزانه حد اکثر 100تا رکورد بهش اضافه میشه برای جستجو از این جدول بر اساس 4 فیلد انجام میشه که کلید و یکتا نیستن همچنین از نوع (nvarchar(50 هستن به نظر شما بهترین روش Index گزاری برای این جدول چیه که بالا ترین سرعت رو در جستجو داشته باشه و نوع Hindex چی باشه؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما چرا روی این جدول کلید ندارید؟ یعنی ممکنه رکورد تکراری داشته باشید. ؟
میتونید ساختار جدول رو قرار بدید؟
بعد آیا طول مقادیر شما متغیر هست که از نوع Varchar گرفتید؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

کلید که دارم ولی مربوط به داده هانیست به صورت افزایشی این کار انجام میشه یعنی به ازای هر رکورد که ایجاد میشه ID یک واحد افزایش چیدا میکنه وکلید همین ID هست که برای حذف و بروزرسانی هم از این ID استفاده میشه
طول رکوردها هم بله متغییر هست ممکنه NULL یا یک رشته با طول متغییر باشه
اگه کمک کنید خیلی ممنون میشم
برای جستجو تو این جدول چون از Like هم استفاده میشه ، یادمه یه جایی خونهده بودم که Index تو like تاثیر نداره ؟ پیشنهاد شما برای بهبود کار چیه؟

----------

